
Coblis – Color Blindness Simulator - luu
http://www.color-blindness.com/coblis-color-blindness-simulator/
======
jeremysalwen
I am red-green colorblind and I found that none of the settings matched my
perception, i.e. the modified images all looked strikingly different to me.
None of the tools that I've found online modify the image in a way that it
looks unchanged to me.

I have found specific examples of images that look the same to me (and that
look very different to non-colorblind people), for example these images:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/11/color-blindness-
sim...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/11/color-blindness-simulator-
etre_n_2661631.html)

Since images like those probably came from one of the tools I tested, I'm
guessing that there are certain failure cases that I only notice when I
experiment with the tool directly.

~~~
VBprogrammer
I'm also red-green colourblind. I've seen a few of these simulators before. As
you've noticed, the simulation doesn't modify the examples in such a way that
they are indistinguishable by our perception. I've always wondered whether
that is a valid test though; is it necessary for the images to appear
identical to us for it to recreate the perception of a colourblind person in
someone with normal colour perception. It's not obvious to me that these are
the same thing.

~~~
jeremysalwen
That's a fair point, but on the other hand, how would you know that it's an
accurate representation of what a colorblind person sees /except/ if this were
the case? Perhaps people who had their colorblind status change, but I'm not
sure if that's possible.

------
Xcelerate
This is kind of sad really. I didn't realize people with color-blindness were
missing so much of the color experience (if this website is accurate). I guess
if you've always been colorblind though, you don't know that you're missing
anything. It'd be like me complaining about not having the 11-dimensional
color perception that an octopus has.

~~~
UrMomReadsHN
Maybe tetrachromats think us mere trichromats are the ones missing out.

[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140905-the-women-with-
supe...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140905-the-women-with-super-human-
vision)

~~~
Xcelerate
You should submit that to HN. Very interesting article.

------
DigitalJack
[http://www.biyee.net/color-science/color-vision-
test/](http://www.biyee.net/color-science/color-vision-test/) has a pretty
good test system if you are curious. It's not an all or nothing affair. I get
about 50% correct on protanopia and 0% correct on deuteranopia.

~~~
poopchute
That test is pretty neat. I already knew I am colour blind from the Ishihara
test at the eye doctor, but its cool seeing the break down.

I scored 56% on protanomaly, and 78% on deuteranomaly - 18/31 and 18/23
respectively

------
sosuke
I like to put a face in the simulator, I don't often look at colored pencils.
What do humans look like?

------
jeorgun
Am I missing something, or is the sample image for normal color vision totally
different than the rest of them (as in, a cropped screenshot where the others
are a bunch of pencils)?

Anyway, I'm deuteranomalous, but once I uploaded a different image, the
"normal color vision" looks totally unlike the "green-weak/deuteranomaly"
version. I guess the version(s) they're showcasing is just particularly
strong?

------
pavel_lishin
> _Please keep in mind that people with color vision deficiency are as capable
> of living a happy and productive life as those with normal color vision.
> There are only a few professions not suitable for them._

Kind of odd that our happiness and productivity are determined by our
potential jobs.

------
deutronium
On a related note, this seems really interesting too:

"DanKam: Augmented Reality For Color Blindness"

[http://dankaminsky.com/2010/12/15/dankam/](http://dankaminsky.com/2010/12/15/dankam/)

------
Sprint
Also check out [http://colororacle.org/](http://colororacle.org/) , which is a
FOSS tool for Windows, Linux and MacOS for CVD simulation.

~~~
morsch
I tried out a DirectX hack that could simulate color blindness in basically
all 3d games. Very interesting. It also had a mode that moved the colors
around to help color blind folks.

I can't find it anymore, but I did find another DirectX hack which at least
has the assist feature:
[http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_dow...](http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_download,37.html)

------
_almosnow
I wonder why the green-blind looks all green.

~~~
sosuke
It is really green, which is strange to me as well. I uploaded the same image
to two simulators. The second feels more yellow and less green.

[http://www.color-blindness.com/coblis-color-blindness-
simula...](http://www.color-blindness.com/coblis-color-blindness-simulator/)
[http://www.color-
blindness.com/coblis/uploaded_images/newfac...](http://www.color-
blindness.com/coblis/uploaded_images/newface080811_lede_560_deuteranopia.jpg)

[http://www.etre.com/tools/colourblindsimulator/](http://www.etre.com/tools/colourblindsimulator/)
[http://www.etre.com/simulate.php?image=8778d93252474b4f76497...](http://www.etre.com/simulate.php?image=8778d93252474b4f76497663d120c63e&condition=deuteranopia&type=jpeg)

